# Smoked Haddock



## bbqcanuck (Jun 6, 2012)

I have searched through all the forums and cannot find any smoked haddock recipes.  I am opening up a take out in July and have just received my smoker (Southern Pride).  Haddock is plentiful in Nova Scotia and would like to put smoked haddock sandwiches/buns on my menu.  I have to submit all my smoking cooking methods (times/temps) to obtain my food permit.   Cold smoking fish is out of the equation right now, so I am looking at hot smoking the haddock.  Does anyone have good recipes for hot smoked haddock?  I don't want a salty fish.  I understand you do not have to cure and brine for hot smoke fish.  I have to experiment some before I open so I would love any ideas and suggestions to do haddock on the smoker.  Also, if the fish is not cured or brined, how long would you be able to keep in the fridge?


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's a link for whitefish, should be able to get some ideas!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/75088/lotsa-whitefish


----------

